# Deer Biologist Looking for Membership in Hunting Lease



## DavidOsborn (Nov 21, 2019)

After 20+ years of hunting a friend's property, I have decided to join a hunting lease in 2020.  I'm searching for a QDM membership within 1 hour of Watkinsville. I rarely shoot a buck, but, want to know that 4.5+ year-old bucks are out there, if the opportunity presents itself.  I've been employed as a deer researcher/biologist for the past 33 years.  I no longer drink and prefer a club with a majority of Christian members.  I won't judge anyone that drinks, but don't want a lot of temptation to do it myself.  I don't regularily log into forums.  If you know of opportunities, please text me at 404-556-2482.  Respectfully, David Osborn


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 21, 2019)

I can vouch for David, he's probably forgotten more than many biologists will ever know about deer management.  He's been at it more than twice as long as I have.


----------



## Triple C (Nov 21, 2019)

Never met David but spoke with him several times about fruit trees for wildlife.  He came recommended to me from a wildlife biologist professor from Warnell Forestry School at UGA.  Heck of a nice guy.


----------



## whithunter (Nov 21, 2019)

I will vouch for David as well.  He is a great guy and a wealth of knowledge!  He would be an excellent addition to any hunting lease/club.  He is a pleasure to be around.  Aaron


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Nov 21, 2019)

David, shoot me a PM and let’s talk. May have a couple options depending on your budget and criteria. Thanks.


----------



## Timberbeast (Nov 21, 2019)

David is as fine as they come, and I’d consider it a privilege to share a hunting space with him.


----------



## DavidOsborn (Nov 22, 2019)

I just checked the post and wanted to say thanks for the kind words that some GON-forum members shared on my behalf.  I'm truly blessed to have made many friends since my arrival in Georgia in 1993.  God bless you all.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 22, 2019)

Jfaass said:


> So this is where I need to post to get some replies about a lease. I got it now??


Moved to the proper forum. ?


----------



## DavidOsborn (Nov 22, 2019)

Sorry if I submitted my post to the wrong place.  I have little experience with forums.  

David Osborn


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 22, 2019)

It was moved to the wrong forum. 

Should be “looking in Georgia”. 

If it was outside Ga, I would try to recruit David for CMHC in SC!



Good luck David, I am sure you will be an asset wherever you land!!


----------



## DavidOsborn (Nov 22, 2019)

Jim Boyd said:


> It was moved to the wrong forum.
> 
> Should be “looking in Georgia”.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Jim.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 22, 2019)

Bump.


----------

